# MSS, keyword outline, or spirit-led extempore?



## RamistThomist (Jan 14, 2006)

For those who are preachers or exhort constantly from the pulpit, what do you prefer and why (the last one was tongue-in-cheek)?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 14, 2006)

Outline.

Manuscript (in my opinion) makes it very difficult to connect with the congregation, no notes makes you ramble and be confusing. I just had this conversation last night.

My outlines are 4 half size pages. I print two pages of outline on an 8.5x11 sheet (landscape) and then cut it. So I end up with 4 half sheets in 14 point font (make sure you can see the notes easily at a glance!) That makes it easy ot fit on a pulpit as well.

I can show you what I have sometime.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 14, 2006)

Here is a link to last week's sermon outline in Word format:

http://rapidshare.de/files/11035300/Exodus_20i_-_Ninth_Commandment.doc.html


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 14, 2006)

You can show me in person sometime. I agree on the MSS analysis. There are a few times (when I was exhorting in rural baptist churches) where I used roughly the same format you mentioned above--a noticable difference. What does Derek Thomas require his students to do?


----------

